# hercules braid



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

is it any good?....or made in china 1c including delivery better.....or fins.....etc etc.....wanna spend $30 roughly...spinning reels....20lb to 4lb range..experimenting....


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

300yds of Tuf Line XP delivered to your door for under $30 Johnny off eBay. Power Pro prob around the same price. Various line strengths. Think I used the seller Shimreels last time from memory. 
Tuf Line is decent braid for the $$$.

Marty


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks most great martymart and look forward to your midget fishing in the ute of the revo!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4Tasline.htm

Don't get anything less than 6 strands, 8 strands is beautiful and smooth. Haven't tried the 12 strand yet. I've tested it myself using hand scales against sunline, powerpro and daiwa jigging braid of equivalent PE and its amazing. Use gloves when tightening knots or it'll cut you. Bimini twist to duck nose knot braid to fluorocarbon connection very strong and casts beautifully and breaks come only at the terminal eg jighead even with double strength leader.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

ta Jim!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Wrassemagnet said:


> http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4Tasline.htm
> 
> Don't get anything less than 6 strands, 8 strands is beautiful and smooth. Haven't tried the 12 strand yet. I've tested it myself using hand scales against sunline, powerpro and daiwa jigging braid of equivalent PE and its amazing. Use gloves when tightening knots or it'll cut you. Bimini twist to duck nose knot braid to fluorocarbon connection very strong and casts beautifully and breaks come only at the terminal eg jighead even with double strength leader.


Yes. If you want smooth and supple, Tasline (or S.A.S. Braid) is the way to go. Tasline is great for long casts. Even when a wind knot passed through the guides when pushing for maximum distance off the beach, the sound barely registered. In contrast, there is no missing a wind knot with Fireline (10 lb Fireline/ 15lb Tasline). The wind knot was my fault for testing it despite the line not laying smooth on the reel. Despite that issue, it beached some very respectable Aussie Salmon. My overall impression was 
Thin
Smooth
Strong
Visible (taking into account thinness)

I used a Slim Beauty to join it to leader


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks will give a go...got some hercules recently but want some casting stuff...was checking wilson's knot book this morning!


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Dont waist your $$$, just buy some Tasline, and you wouldnt look back.


----------

